# Happy Donkey - Limited Edition MC2 Noir and B-stock specials



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Happy Donkey have some B-stock specials at present

These items are cosmetically imperfect but are new and still function perfectly

Visit their page for discounted Iberital MC2 grinders - including the limited edition MC2 Noir version

http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/new-stuff/


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

It looks like one forum member has snapped up a bargain.

Black (Noir) and Silver models still available at £100 + VAT


----------

